# could the be part bengal?



## annegirl (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm fostering two kitties for a local shelter. Were described to me a tabbies but wondering if they are part bengal. Any advice?


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

I don't think so. It looks like he or she just has nicely defined stripes.


----------



## annegirl (Oct 16, 2012)

*Another pic*

Another picture of the all stripy one. They have no names yet. Both girls. Suggestions welcome. Need good strong names.


----------



## annegirl (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks nan


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Nan said:


> I don't think so. It looks like he or she just has nicely defined stripes.


This.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Lillie and Lexi
Angel and Buffy
Carli and Sami
Coco and Channel


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I like Coco and Chanel

or Dolce and Gabbana...lol


----------

